

Keen On… Douglas Rushkoff: Present Shock – When Everything Happens Now [TCTV] - simonasdar
http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/22/keen-on-douglas-rushkoff-present-shock-when-everything-happens-now-tctv/

======
dnlc
Nice!

